
The Art of the Cold Email - JakeAronwald
https://blogofjake.com/2019/12/02/the-art-of-the-cold-email/
======
egfx
> No one ever lost interest and stopped reading halfway through a tweet.

This used to be the case but ever since Twitter decided to stop being Twitter
this has gone too.

